# February POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for February photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.







RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of FEBRUARY in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger

sabbath999 *Sssssssssssss...........*


----------



## er111a

ChrisFromTwistedInc 
No longer a newbie, moving up!

Join Date: Jan 2008
Location: DFW, Texas
Posts: 34 

*My Photos Are OK to Edit*


*Old Glory* 
C&C appreciated, just thought it looked neat





__________________


----------



## sabbath999

Ice by TCimages:


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*Feeling a Little Blue* by _LostProphet_


----------



## Alex_B

*Still life - Chinese lanterns*    by tb2


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Gonna be some tough choices when the polls open on this one...


----------



## lostprophet

London - Night Shots #3 by Mohain


----------



## Becky

London - Mohain


----------



## Becky

...and Lapland Pano - Alex_B


----------



## danir

costa rican tree frog by mdw


----------



## lockwood81

Desert Plains by "abraxas":


abraxas said:


> Some days I just like walking into it.


----------



## lostprophet

Roadrunner  by Abraxas


----------



## danir

Fly me to the moon. by Lostprophet.


----------



## Sontizzle

i wish someone would nominate me. i could use a mini mag lite! lol


----------



## Puscas

Secret Admirer - by Chiller






 



pascal


----------



## Dsrl_Bwen

London nights is really good, I like it!


----------



## LaFoto

And *abraxas* again!
_"Braided Stream"_


----------



## er111a

=/


----------



## Battou

DROPLET-disease - Part 3 - 3 yellow pics (#2) by LaFoto


----------



## ernie

*Not Quite Sunset *by abraxas (again)


----------



## BoblyBill

*Desert Sunset* - RKW3


----------



## RKW3

Chris, thanks a lot for taking the time to nominate my photo! I appreciate it.


----------



## skiboarder72

wow there are some wicked good pictures in here!


----------



## MelsBels

Roadrunner, by Abraxas
This is just too cool. Love the concept!


----------



## LaFoto

Hasn't lostprophet already nominated this one on the 13th (post 13) !?!?!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*Bent Metal* by _tb2_


----------



## rob91

I'll sneak this one in from Eric 794, from his "Old Man" series.


----------



## Alex_B

hmm, this month is going to be tough!

I already picked a favourite though ... and it is not my own picture


----------



## Trenton Romulox

By DomRomer, Road Trip thread.


----------

